# building a tumbler question



## bucky902 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey i am building a tumbler and wanted to know where to buy  aluminum oxide on line or in Canada?


----------



## epackage (Aug 3, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=%22aluminum+oxide%22&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=%22aluminum+oxide%22+-guides&_sacat=0

*Make sure you know what grits you want...*


----------



## bucky902 (Aug 3, 2013)

thank you epackage


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 3, 2013)

there are other mediums besides Aluminum Oxide.

 Silicon Dioxide, Cesium Oxide, etc.


----------

